# Has anyone ever Retro Fit a neutral safety switch on to a 66 GTO manual trans



## 19gto66 (Oct 14, 2019)

Have purple neutral safety switch connector as part of my dash harness. And rather than just jumping the connector to force a false neutral safety switch in gauged signal. I was thinking that maybe I could just install one.

I did research and everything states there were no neutral safety switches on a manual gto in 1966. I think even 67, 68 did not have either. Yet one person did say they had them just not reproducing the switch.

So if that's the case I would like to retro fit a neutral safety switch onto my 66 manual gto.

Has anyone done this before? If so, can you share. Photos, parts and install instruction.

Or maybe someone has put a switch on the clutch pedal so when depressed it allows the car to start. 

I did find part number C240034 for a 1969 but no clue if it would even work on my 1966 or photos showing where it would be installed to make work.

Any help would be great. Thanks!!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You will have to add a neutral safetly switch to your clutch pedal. Here is what is used on 1969 cars. My '68 did not have this, so assuming it was 1969 and up that used them.

Do not know how they connect, but I would think a factory shop manual for 1969 would show it. I recall one on my '70 GTO.









1968-72 Pontiac GTO LeMans Manual Transmission Clutch Safety Switch, 1pc


1968-72 Pontiac GTO LeMans Manual Transmission Clutch Safety Switch, 1pc




www.inlinetube.com


----------



## 19gto66 (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks Jim. That's a great start. I just found a part DAS-296 (www.firebirdcentral.com) that includes the wire too for $55. But that too has no install instructions. So far two options that may work on 1966. Now which one will be easy to install.


----------



## 19gto66 (Oct 14, 2019)

BTW Jim. I like your switch much better. Less parts and looks simple to operate. Just have to see if I can make it fit the 66 clutch pedal since they are much different than 68 or 69 cars.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

19gto66 said:


> BTW Jim. I like your switch much better. Less parts and looks simple to operate. Just have to see if I can make it fit the 66 clutch pedal since they are much different than 68 or 69 cars.


You may have to just purchase the switch and have it in hand, then get up under the dash and see what it will take. You may have to fabricate a bracket to get the placement where you want it.

The other thing I might consider would be to actually locate it at the clutch bellcrank inside the engine bay, maybe on the frame when you depress the clutch? Could be easier to mount and make functional if you don't mind it being located in the engine bay, and non-original in its placement. Who would know?


----------



## 19gto66 (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks Jim for the reply and suggestions. The pedals are actually out of the car since this is a conversion from an automatic. So you are correct in that it may be best to just purchase the switch to have in hand. And putting in engine bay or near bell may be my plan B. I like near the pedals since that's where the neutral safety switch wires are on the dash harness. So other than being the wrong connector....they are not far to connect. 

I did see one for an 70 camaro that looks to have the correct connection for the existing dash harness connector but it's all plastic and needs to mount up high into the pedal assemble. So I am ruling that one out. 

So if I go with the switch from inline I am looking at $100 for switch and connection harness. And that's if I can get it to work.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

here is one of my 69 set ups..... 69-72 are the same ....
I would use the a body switch ,,,, 
your pedal "carrier" is a bit more stream lined,,,,in the 64-67 's
68 is a one year carrier ,,,, 
the 69 get a bit more pudgy ... the issue is you probably need to drop the column
and pull the master cyl or booster if its power brakes and drop the carrier to do it right,,

just my ramble.......

scott t


----------



## 19gto66 (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks Scott for the GREAT photos and Help!!!! That makes it easy to see how it should look. My pedals and housing are already out of car. So hopefully all will go smooth to install the switch.


----------

